# 160mm travel freeride frame?



## ro55 (May 19, 2009)

Hi can any one suggest a nice 160mm-ISH travel frame, i know there are many but if you know of any ones that are really good and would still work with a 180 mm fork - i have a 160mm fork but will maybe upgrade in future. cheers


----------



## behubert (Apr 13, 2006)

I just picked up a commencal supreme, the 160m version and it rips. Great bike and a good option.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Morewood Zuza, if you like your bikes short in the TT. It's got 170mm travel out back, they recommend 160-180 in the front. Built like a tank, great geo, really a fun bike. Not the easiest to climb...with a FD and a granny ring it's workable though.

If you want to place a little more emphasis on pedalling/climbing (or want a few extra mm in the TT for whatever reason), the Mbuzi would be a great choice too. They don't spec a 180mm fork for it, but I'm sure it handles it without problems.

A friend has had great luck with his Mongoose Khyber...170mm in the rear, good sturdy bike with fun angles. Climbs well, defintely capable of some FR antics, and I believe it would do fine with a 180 single crown as well. This is a good budget option, they are a bargain.

+1 on the Commencal Supreme mentioned above as well...def a fun bike that I had the pleasure of spending some time on...feels like a mini-DH, quite plush...the split seat tube design is a pain in the behind for pedalling though...if you are tall, you will struggle even with a telescopic seatpost (and it's a bit of a pig in general on the uphill anyway, like the Zuza...).

These are not your standard run-of-the-mill suggestions...as you said there are so many frames out there I'm sure you'll get a lot of input...just a couple of frames I'm familiar with... :thumbsup:


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

here are a few (in order i would buy them)

2010 cove g-spot
2010 canfield brothers ONE
2010 knolly delirium T
2010 giant reign x
intense slopestyle 2
specialized sx trail


----------



## thealmightywes (Dec 13, 2008)

My friend has a 2009 kona stinky 6, and he loves it.


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

The transition botlerocket is the bike that started the short travel freeride market so might be worth checking out.

Scott voltage freeride would be the frame I would go for in this catagory personally.


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

knolly delirium
reign x 
intense slopestyle
spec SxT

best off the top of my head. own 1. friends own 2 others. yet to ride delirium but i really doubt it could dissapoint


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

i ride a Banshee wildard and love it.. its 5.0" or 6.5"


----------



## bighitboy (May 16, 2004)

Giant Reign X is awesome, I have been on one since late 06'

They sold out on frames though, this is a light FR option

Also check out giant faith, pretty tough yet under 9lbs


I just bough a 2010 SxT Have yet to ride it, but it looks promising!


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

My choices, ones in bold not mentioned yet. Lots of good bikes....

Reign X
Faith
*Trek Scratch*
SXT
One
*Yeti 7*


----------



## Magsrgod (Jun 21, 2006)

The Cove G-Spot FR looks to very promising, and of course the Knolly will rip and take all the abuse you can give it all day.


----------



## EL76 (Feb 13, 2005)

For a good price i picked up a 2008 nomad. It is not the most recent incarnation of the bike, but the revision that has a 1.5 headtube and an updated upper link. I've had forks that run between 140-180 on the bike and it handles them all quite nicely.


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

with so many bikes in this category, your going to get recommendations all over the map. you really need to nail down things like what sort of suspension system you desire, and whether you want to head towards the burly freeride side of things, or the lighter more all mountain side of things. how much do you want to pedal? self shuttle or resorts? trailrides? how much jumping do you want to do?


----------



## Zorste (Mar 24, 2008)

+ 1 on Morewood Zuza


----------



## ro55 (May 19, 2009)

thanks for them but i really like the look of commencals supreme dh 2 set up - 160mm option but could that handle a bigger fork as i just saw a thread on dual crown domains!!!


----------



## dirttrax (Apr 23, 2009)

A year or two old (new) Iron Horse 6 point frame can be had for around $4-500. The DHX shock that comes on most of these frames are worth $300.00 or so. They are pretty decent frames if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Energetik (Feb 7, 2008)

How bout a Diamondback Scapegoat? 2010 Scapegoat Not the best brand out there, but they're getting better every year. The 2010 'Goat is supposed to be much stiffer than last years.


----------



## ro55 (May 19, 2009)

that scapegoat is so nice , do you know the price for frame only


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

*+1*



euroford said:


> with so many bikes in this category, your going to get recommendations all over the map. you really need to nail down things like what sort of suspension system you desire, and whether you want to head towards the burly freeride side of things, or the lighter more all mountain side of things. how much do you want to pedal? self shuttle or resorts? trailrides? how much jumping do you want to do?


..... and price. The suggestions so far vary quite a bit.


----------



## spadmike (Oct 6, 2008)

+2 for Knolly Delirium


----------



## gt jorgito (Nov 24, 2004)

GT Sanction (light freeride dh) or Force (all mountain light DH stuff). I have a Force 2.0 and used it out at Winterpark, Co. with no problems. My buddy rented a Kona Stinky and I had no problem keeping up with him. The prices are pretty decent. Go to gtbicycles.com and check them out. I think you can get the Sanction frame by itself. There's always ebay. My bike weighs around 31 lbs. medium frame.


----------



## ro55 (May 19, 2009)

hi does anyone know where i could buy a commencal mini dh 2 frame? or a IH 6 point frame - i had a look and couldnt find the commencal any where and only found the ih for £800


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Norco Empire 5!


----------



## mamaloney (Feb 7, 2010)

corsair konig. jumps like a monster.


----------



## applecakes (Jun 7, 2008)

Flystagg said:


> The transition botlerocket is the bike that started the short travel freeride market so might be worth checking out.
> 
> Scott voltage freeride would be the frame I would go for in this catagory personally.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

knolly delirum t. the one bike to rule them all:thumbsup:


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

:thumbsup:


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

that carbon nomad looks well nice.


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

One more for the list...

Devinci Frantik


----------



## cactuscorn (Feb 5, 2004)

'07/08 turner rfx's should be on the list if used is cool. prices should still be quite low unless word got out the new dwl frame is on the shelf again. may find a new 1 if ya look hard. 6.4", 7.2lbs w/ rp23, super geo for most anything including heavy trail time, lite fr and dh use and maybe the best overall quality, cs and warranty in the biz, even overseas. proven over and over again as a long term top performer. not a bells and whistles bike full of marketing hype, just the real deal.


----------



## wasea04 (Apr 2, 2007)

I know, I know, I always say a Titus El Guapo........but seriously I've been putting mine through DH/FR abuse for two years without a hitch. It's a very good pedaler, but what I really like about it is that it's so solid for a bike with 155mm of travel. I've also got to congratulate you on choosing a bike with about 6'' of travel for FR'ing, It seems to me that when you start jumping on bikes with too much travel it's more of a hazard than a help...just look at what most the pros are riding at Krankworx!

A few other notables;

Transition Covert
Transition Preston (kind of)
Morewood Shova LT
SC Bullit/Heckler
Turner RFX
Nicolai Helius or Knolly DT (if you're made of money )
Giant Reign
Specialized SX
Trek Scratch
Foes FXR
Ventana Terremoto
RM Slayer SS
Chumba Evo
Intense SS or 6.6
Canfield CanCan or One
For a budget bike the Sette Flite's pretty sweet ($500 frame only!)
GT Sanction
etc etc etc

So many good bikes in this category, good luck choosing!!!


----------



## ecibis (Mar 11, 2004)

*Here's a couple...*

Knolly DT as others have mentioned. Personally I would go with the new Ibis HD version of the mojo. 160mm, can take a totem, dw link, super light, they also have great customer service and are lenient on no cost replacement policies etc.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

ecibis said:


> Knolly DT as others have mentioned. Personally I would go with the new Ibis HD version of the mojo. 160mm, can take a totem, dw link, super light, they also have great customer service and are lenient on no cost replacement policies etc.


that is one good looking bike.


----------



## wasea04 (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm not trying to be a detractor but isn't having a bike frame that's not going to break much better than a lenient replacement policy............I'm very leery of carbon having seen it fail twice on freeride bikes.

And another quick thing; don't tell me Brian Lopes rides one because most of the top pros can outride me any day on a wal-mart special


----------



## EDizzleVR6 (Oct 4, 2007)

mtnbikej said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> ]


is this real?


----------



## ecibis (Mar 11, 2004)

*True....*

But you are missing my point. The point I was trying to make is that just like my other favorite company Transition, if you do have a problem they have your back. Lets face it, if you are riding freeride type stuff accidents happen and frames can break. Lots of companies have lifetime crash replacement policies and i don't knock 'em for it. Would you really want to buy any bike that has a crappy warranty? Does that mean theirs will last the longest? That just means they don't stand behind their product.

If you aren't comfortable with carbon, I won't try to convert you. I have seen many steel bikes rust and many many aluminum bikes break but I still own all 3 materials and dig 'em all.


----------



## ExCactus (Jun 29, 2009)

Banshee also has some great customer service these days. I'll throw in 2 cents for a wildcard or a rune if you want to build it up for more light fr duty. Check out this one Err built up.



Err said:


> Ok, enough stalling, here's the build -
> 
> *Surprised to see a sub 31 lb build, no carbon bars or 400g rims -*
> 
> ...


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

Ever heard of Aaron Hodgkin? He rides a Sette Vexx frame for freeride. The frame has a bit more travel than it looks like you are looking for, but would be a good budget frame if your looking to go real big.


----------



## glitz (Jan 27, 2010)

Dremer03 said:


> Ever heard of Aaron Hodgkin? He rides a Sette Vexx frame for freeride. The frame has a bit more travel than it looks like you are looking for, but would be a good budget frame if your looking to go real big.


Now the thread is complete. It would have gone nowhere if it wasn't for the spam.


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

Flystagg said:


> The transition botlerocket is the bike that started the short travel freeride market


how do you come up with that?


----------



## ecibis (Mar 11, 2004)

*Yeah, those are nice looking.*

Banshee's have been on my radar too, the Rune seems like a great all around choice.


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

30 lb. "freeride" bikes ftw...


----------



## ExCactus (Jun 29, 2009)

airwreck said:


> 30 lb. "freeride" bikes ftw...


Well if you want to go with saint cranks instead of xtr, straitlines instead of twenty6 pedals, a van instead of float fork you can add a little weight... Its not like hes loaded it up with carbon, it has deemax's, a coil rear shock, nice bars/stem/seatpost a 1x9 and it ended up really light just from having a quality build. No reason to knock on it for not weighing 40 lbs, and he can easily ride it back up the hill instead of pushing it. And I said if you want to go with a light freeride build, so no need to be a sarcastic douche.

Oh, and if you poke around the banshee rune pic thread there are a couple of guys that are running totems and bobrocket even threw on a boxxer just for shits and giggles.


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

glitz said:


> Now the thread is complete. It would have gone nowhere if it wasn't for the spam.


Spam? OP asked a question, if you dont like the answer then thats cool. No spam in my post.


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

Dremer03 said:


> Spam? OP asked a question, if you dont like the answer then thats cool. No spam in my post.


Suggesting a frame way outside the bounds of what OP is asking for, which just happens support the brand you have a vested interest in...

What would you call that if not spam?


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

EnglishT said:


> Suggesting a frame way outside the bounds of what OP is asking for, which just happens support the brand you have a vested interest in...
> 
> What would you call that if not spam?


A answer to the OP's question. He is looking for a frame that can handle Freeride with up to a 180mm fork. Yeah my suggestion is a bit more aggressive, but it is still a valid submission to his search for the perfect frame for himself.


----------



## glitz (Jan 27, 2010)

Dremer03 said:


> A answer to the OP's question. He is looking for a frame that can handle Freeride with up to a 180mm fork. Yeah my suggestion is a bit more aggressive, but it is still a valid submission to his search for the perfect frame for himself.


This is a perfect example of why people should be careful about taking advice from you. Cluelessness comes to mind first, or on the other hand, bold shilling.


----------



## gt jorgito (Nov 24, 2004)

*How about a GT Ruckus 7? not out yet but should be this year*

It's the aluminum version of their Carbon DH fury frame. supposed to be out mid 2010.


----------



## EnglishT (Apr 9, 2008)

Dremer03 said:


> A answer to the OP's question. He is looking for a frame that can handle Freeride with up to a 180mm fork. Yeah my suggestion is a bit more aggressive, but it is still a valid submission to his search for the perfect frame for himself.


Firstly.
Since when is 8.5in (215m) even remotely close to 6.3in (160mm) in the world of mtb suspension?
If someone in the course of this thread recommended a 4x bike (just for a random example, the commencal 4x), they'd be told to read the damned post and suggest something in the right kind of ballpark - the difference in suspension travel is just as drastic as your suggestion (which appears to be almost solely guided by your "vested" interest).

Secondly.
Did you read his post?
He currently has a 160mm fork but might upgrade to a 180 somewhere along the line. 
What this means is that he wants a frame compatible with 160mm forks AND 180mm forks. Please tell me how a frame with a recommended fork travel of 200 is anywhere near fitting this criteria?

The frame sette markets as the vexx (I dont want to say just "the vexx" as its catalogue-frame nature means it really has several names) doesn't seem to be a bad frame (though its pretty average in the DH world), but its not in any way relevant to this thread.
Your attempt to shoehorn that bike into this hole where it so clearly doesn't fit is just imbecilic and shows (again) that your vested interest overrules your better judgement (though, considering your history, whether you actually have any worthwhile judgement or knowledge to pass on is questionable).


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

ExCactus said:


> so no need to be a sarcastic douche.
> 
> Oh, and if you poke around the banshee rune pic thread there are a couple of guys that are running totems and bobrocket even threw on a boxxer just for shits and giggles.


we'll just have to wait and see how these 30 lb "freeride" bikes hold up to actual freeriding with totems and boxxers etc. on them...


----------



## glitz (Jan 27, 2010)

airwreck said:


> we'll just have to wait and see how these 30 lb "freeride" bikes hold up to actual freeriding with totems and boxxers etc. on them...


They'll probably hold up fine because typical benchmarks used for PRO reviews on this site are neighborhood curbs and how the suspension "seems to eat them up".


----------



## wasea04 (Apr 2, 2007)

*Very funny!!!*



glitz said:


> They'll probably hold up fine because typical benchmarks used for PRO reviews on this site are neighborhood curbs and how the suspension "seems to eat them up".


What it comes down to is we all have different ideas of what freeriding is; for some it slamming curbs  And another guy may use the same word to describe a 10' drop.

ecibis, I agree with you that a great warranty is always a plus, but I guess I still doubt carbon......maybe one day I'll throw a leg over one and take it down one of our local trails and be converted........


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

Just to level set, because Airwreck and glitz and wasea04 all bring up valid concerns when it comes to light freeride bikes, here's the kind of abuse I'll dish out on mine -



























Those are all lines I've ridden on my past ~6" bike. Oh and I swapped the XTR cranks for Saint so I'm rockin' a portly 31lbs now! heh...


----------



## glitz (Jan 27, 2010)

Then you need one of these.


----------



## thefriar (Jan 23, 2008)

Knolly Delirium T... you can catch some good deals on new 2009 models since the '10s are a complete revamp.


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

nice shots Err!

lighter weight skilled riders on FRlite bikes aren't what I'm worried about...


----------



## wasea04 (Apr 2, 2007)

*Level up!*

ERR, I never doubted six inch travel bikes, just the very wispy one's........I too roll a 6'' bike for all my FR needs, in fact, I prefer it over my DH bike!!!


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

wasea04 said:


> ERR, I never doubted six inch travel bikes, just the very wispy one's........I too roll a 6'' bike for all my FR needs, in fact, I prefer it over my DH bike!!!


Yep, it's all in the details. No light weight carbon parts super thin tires or other weeny stuff on my bike. Full size brakes (203/185), coil shock, 30" bars, etc make it all come together.


----------



## ecibis (Mar 11, 2004)

*I'll be the first to say skill seems to matter with LW bikes...*



airwreck said:


> nice shots Err!
> 
> lighter weight skilled riders on FRlite bikes aren't what I'm worried about...


I am not exactly "overflowing with skill" as far as big drops, jumps etc. I use my 45lb. Blindside to give me a wide margin of error for lift stuff, and sometimes follow up with my lightweight regular mojo 6"/5.5" after I know the trails well. It's much easier for me to land drops better with my 8" Blindside than my leightweight mojo. However my mojo is way faster on the bermy trails and more manueverable on techy lines so i guess it goes back to what Err said and it depends what you call freeride. There will never be 1 answer for everyone....


----------



## Chuckie (Dec 26, 2006)

ooh man Mbuzi for sure


----------

